# How old were your parents when they had you?



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Mom: 24
Dad: 23


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mom: 33
Dad: 26

6 years later my sister was born.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Mom: 41
Dad: 42


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Don't know. I try not to think about it.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

My mother was 31 and my father 37. I was the last. Though there is nothing overly late about those ages, I always had the oldest parents of any of my peers. I don't think having them being experienced and a bit older helped much. It just contributed to them giving less of a ****.

It's funny, or rather, kind of sad, I was browsing around facebook the other day and I see my cousin, and I'm like, damn, didn't realize she was that old to have a five year old kid. Turned out she is 20.

Anyway, I can't pin my problems down to a late pregnancy, but I do think the smoking while knocked up didn't help. And I guess this all goes above and beyond the question.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Dad: late 30s. Mom: mid 30s.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

They were both about 35.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mom 21
Dad 26

I think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We've had a couple of these threads already but mom 24 and dad 25 (I think).


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

mom: 33
💩: 26


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mom 19
Dad 24


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

They were both 27. My mum is a week older than my dad.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mom: 22
Dad: 26


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

29 and 30


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Mom: 22
Dad: ...47

Edit: I'm upset that no one's parents have an age difference even close to mine... just another sign of how ****ed up my family is/was...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dad was 40, mom 34.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

My mum was 31 and my dad was 36 when I was born.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mom was 33 and my dad was 37. I'm the second child.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mother: 33
Father: 36 (?)


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

25 and 27 It was a stupid mistake they made which resulted in me suffering my whole life. But they weren't mentally healthy themselves to begin with. Just stupid idiots that decided to have a kid just ''because everyone should have/used to have them at that point of their life''. They also got married for the same reason and it was beyond awful. My dad started to be physically abusive and behaving like a jerk since my mother got pregnant. 

Never have children unless you've read hundreds of psychology books and you're mentally healthy yourself so you can provide everything that is needed for a child.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Dad was 36 and Mom 35; I was the youngest, and my siblings are 13 and 9 years older. I suspect I was a "mistake".


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thirty- ****ing-something.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Mom- 32
Dad- 44


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mom: 27
Dad: 29


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Mom: 28
Dad: 35


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

They were both in their early 30s when I was born, late 30s when my sisters were born.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Almost all of your dads are older than your moms!

As for my parents...

Dad: 26 (his birthday was the next day, when he turned 27!)
Mom: 26


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

my dad, Elton, was about 60 odd, and my mum, David was a bit younger - they are still at it now bless them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I know my mom's exact age so I know she was about 21. My dad is in his 70s so he's at least 5 years older. I always thought it was ten years so if so, that would make him about 75. So he would have obviously been about 31.

I'm really not sure how they got together, TBH. I always thought they went to high school together but I guess not. They must have met some other way. I think my mom has said but I don't remember. Maybe church. Might have just been mutual acquaintances. Suffice to say I rue the day.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Both were 35. I'm the youngest child in my immediate family, with 10 years between me and my oldest sibling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Both 31. They got married insanely young though like 21 or so? Early 20s anyway. They went to the same highschool but didn't meet there I don't think because he was in the year below.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> my dad, Elton, was about 60 odd, and my mum, David was a bit younger - they are still at it now bless them.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

father 32
mother 28

i think


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

goldenratio said:


> Almost all of your dads are older than your moms!


 Not only that. My dad has a beard and my mother doesn't! Oh MY GOD!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

My dad was 42


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> 25 and 27 It was a stupid mistake they made which resulted in me suffering my whole life. But they weren't mentally healthy themselves to begin with. Just stupid idiots that decided to have a kid just ''because everyone should have/used to have them at that point of their life''. They also got married for the same reason and it was beyond awful. My dad started to be physically abusive and behaving like a jerk since my mother got pregnant.
> 
> Never have children unless you've read hundreds of psychology books and you're mentally healthy yourself so you can provide everything that is needed for a child.


Hi five! My parents ****ed up big time too. Bad enough that they had me, but then they homeschooled me and they were so god damn strict to me. Ruined my damn life.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

My mom was 35 and my dad was 37. So, yep. I'm another one with an older dad.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

My mom was 14 !


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

According to my berf-certificate (i have my document files right here next to me to produce info at short notice) mom was 29, dad 31


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Mother was 31, Father was 30. They planned.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

like late twenties early thirties I think...

going to be much later for me I suspect, if I do at all at this point. who knows what the future will bring. I do want them but a loss of a partner meant a loss of the possibility of having kids with her, as well, which I really wanted with her.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Early 30s

I knew my parents met at a pool, but I only recently found out that my mom was friends with my aunt (my dad's sister), and my aunt invited my mom to her house because they had a pool, and that's where she met my dad. So my mom was friends with my dad first. I had always thought they had met at a public pool.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I noticed a lot of people on here are saying 30s.................I think there's a correlation...........


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Mum was 24, Kevin was 35.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

33, 35


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Both were 26 years old.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Mom 3x
Father 47


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

burgerchuckie said:


> Mother was 31, Father was 30. They planned.


 What was their plan and how did it work?


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Mom was 31, dad was 35.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

32.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*best thread appraisal*

such a minority sets me so far apart from anyone (acute)

some of us don't have a answer until later in life

any young reading the poll could get the info

born to 50s

when past 20, no chance of mating 30
40

being 50 I wouldn't produce a person to suffer like me
but would if a lady made me happy


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I was definitely a surprise! My mom was 40 and my dad was 30.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think my mom was 22 or so. They were young and dumb, and thought having kids would salvage their broken marriage. That didnt work of course. They just brought me into the world during the peak of their nasty divorce.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hmm no comments about my mom only being 14 haha


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mom: 34
Dad: 32

I think I'm the only one who has posted where their mom is older than their dad :lol [Edit: ok I see CurrentlyJaded is like this too, so it's not just me lol]

I just realized the pattern in my family too, my uncles and aunts had children in their 30's as well, and my cousin recently had her first child and she's 34. So maybe the pressure on me isn't SO great, I mean I have a few years left at least lol


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

My mom was 24, and my dad was 29


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mom: 38
Dad: 36


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

mom dad 32 dad 37. only child


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

demon queen said:


> mom dad 32 dad 37. only child


Hmm older parents no wonder why you came out so bright


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Mom 34
Dad 41


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 thanks hun


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Mom: 36
Dad: 38


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

My mom was 31. Not sure about my dad, but somewhere near that age as well


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

mom was 26
dad was 30


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Dad 34 
mom 29
I probably said this before .....


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*think i maybe raised this issue before?*

relating to my relations..

my elder bro and eldest niece

they had 20s parents. i somehow pinned 30, as all friends do, at this age.

my 50 parents.. my two brother born 1948 a year apart. i shoulda been, too! 
mum's first words to me logged in memory.. whether i was sentient or not? "WEEE tried so HARD for you!!! too longg!!" :crying:
root of All my messssyy life! also, aside from age, i consider grandparent age.. as parents already bro had daughter, 2.5 years before me. so mum wanted a girl. basepoint of all life... i never wanted children, apart from Dad's view of the cost of 'em... i want least population!! competition caused wars, religion.. whether just racetracks or business, munnyy.. if i never conceived, all parents have better life, family too, whole world. i hated. me viewed as 666? Damian/Damien? Omen or recent movie.. Brandon!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mom: 37

Dad: 41


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

My father turned 65 the other day. Finally a real senior in the eyes of the law. He won't be able to retire till he dies though I figure. I was trying to do the math. Turned out he was 38 just about 39 when I was born as always, but I'm a bit of an idiot. He looks good for his age. My mother in her late 50s does too. My mother does do the hair dye but nothing else. My father is still thin and has most of his hair. I can't tell much of a difference between him now and a picture of him in his 40s other than some more lines. He was gray early. I'm going gray already myself. We look quite alike, and have the same hair and eye colour. I hope I inherit the hairline and aging. Most in my family live long as hell. Also Alzheimer's in there which does worry me.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mom: 40
Dad: 39


----------

